# sailing course for women



## nursinadream (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone take a class with "Sea Sense" - power and sailboating for women? I am looking at a 3 day class in St Petersburg, FL this fall. They have a variety of courses in multiple locations and durations. They are live-aboard. Would appreciate any feedback.
Deb


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Sea sense and womanship courses are all good. Go and enjoy yourself.


----------

